# Preg Testing



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I am planning preg testing my cows next week. Was wondering how many others preg test their cow?


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

We do, our vet uses ultrasound to check.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

We do. Ultrasound the heifers, the cows get pged, poured, and scour shots. Worth it IMO. Don't need to feed an open cow.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

When feed is in short supply, yes. I have culled hard for the last 7 years with all the dry years. This season double normal rain,not double the feed but above normal.

Have several pastures that have not had cattle all year so I have feed. We are 30 days into calving and about 60% done which is as good as we ever do.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

No, I don't and I know it is not a good business practice. Maybe when I don't have an off-farm job I might start, but then again, only 20 cows roaming around this winter. And I have summer pasture for 25-30 cow/calf pares even in a dry year.

Larry


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

We do. If they are open they are gone. We synch everything and AI once then turn in cleanup bulls. We like knowing when they will be due for sorting and management purposes. If some cows get backed up we often rearrange with another group.

Our vet charges by the hour and we roll through them quick with just him, my wife, and me. Usually works out to ~$3.00 per head, which seems cheap in the grand scheme.


----------



## Rrueda (Jan 10, 2019)

Pregnancy check once a month here. We dont have breeding seasons down here although most of the cows get pregnant by the end of march.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Blood test are easy , cheap , and reliable . So why wouldn't you ? Feeding a pet , which is what a open cow is , aint good business . Just my opinion tho .


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Blood test everything. Most of the opens go except for the occasional one my wife gives another chance.


----------

